# The Tale of the Garage Cat



## Navakov (Oct 29, 2011)

Nearly two years ago I was living with my mother over the summer. I went out on the patio one afternoon because I kept hearing a mewing sound. Figuring it was the neighbor's cat, Boots, who always comes over for attention, I went out to the back deck to give him some TLC. 
But there was no Boots to be found. Instead I found a kitten on the neighbor's garage roof.









I tried to call her down from there...









But she wanted nothing to do with me.









But I didn't give up on her because she was so pretty!

Eventually I began to tame her. I set out cat food and water for her (my family owned another property in the country that had cats. We just so happened to have some of the food at home). And a few days after that, she would sit at the sliding patio door and mew. I eventually began feeding her scraps of leftover supper. She especially liked hamburger.
Couldn't pet her, though. She'd run away.

We learned that during the day she would hide under our deck. (it was summer and very hot. A smart place for a kitten) I started sitting on the back deck and wait for her to come out. 









And she did!









She still wouldn't let me pet her immediately, but she did enjoy posing like a little diva.









Here you can see how dirty she was. You can even see the ear mites (and dirt in her ears) from here!

As the summer went on I continued my efforts. It all led up to the day where she willingly walked into the house on her own! I would never bring a stray in the house by force. That's just asking for all sorts of mayhem.
I knew a friend who had been planning on adopting from the shelter, so I contacted him about a cat that he could have for free so long as he neutered her and promised to provide the best care he could for her. He agreed and she had a new home!









She continued to be in diva-mode even when we brought her inside permanently. 

Now it's been two years. She's no longer a skinny, dirt-covered little stray. Her new home has provided her love and attention...and possibly a little too much food.

















Even though I don't live with her, she treats me like a favorite person whenever I visit (she's a typical cat. Stand-offish to strangers and whatnot). Her name is BW and has the most rabbit-like fur I've ever felt on a cat. She's so gorgeous!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What a wonderful story and what a pretty little girl.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a fantastic story! I am so happy BW found her forever home. She's gorgeous!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

such a sweet story. Glad you took a bit of time to show her people can be good. Does BW stand for anything?


----------



## Navakov (Oct 29, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> such a sweet story. Glad you took a bit of time to show her people can be good. Does BW stand for anything?


Yeah, my mother told me multiple times to just "leave that thing alone so it'd go away." She's not a cat person. She would only ever approach me outside and let only me pet her. You really need to be patient with skiddish animals. You have to let them come to YOU, otherwise they're wary of your intentions. 

And yes, BW does stand for something, but we mostly just call her "B-dubs" in any case. This is because the initials are arbitrary, really. For example, they stand for "beautiful woman," "Barbara Walters," "Barbed Wire," the list just goes on. You wouldn't think that there would be so many fitting names in just two letters.


----------

